# If This Is It - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Spazsquatch (Aug 2, 2017)

Never in a million years would I have expected to see this tutorial. Love Huey Lewis & The News. They were my first concert... with my mom. It was like 30 years ago. 

Their early work was a little too new wave for my taste. But when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

i'm glad it was a good surprise - great story you have to go along with this tune! Agree, Sports was a record that had it all just as you said. We did a whole set of HL tunes with the LLB and it was an absolute blast! 

Thanks for the post,
dale


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

You'd have to be a real psycho not to enjoy Sports ;-)


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

indeed!


----------

